# Why I Love The Canons Of Dort by Daniel Hyde



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 29, 2020)

Found this article informative and edifying.

"When you read them for yourself you’ll see that they do not merely describe from afar static doctrines; they profess God’s personal grace to personal sinners." 








Why I Love the Canons of Dort - Daniel R. Hyde - Article


I love the Canons of Dort. They enlighten my mind with truth, enliven my heart with humility, and lead me to praise to the Triune God who saved me by grace.




danielrhyde.com


----------

